# Menards Oscillating Spindle Sander



## woodnthings

On my first visit to the not so local Menards, a 25 mile drive, I saw one of these: http://www.menards.com/main/tools-h...illating-spindle-sander/p-1498057-c-12434.htm

Price $90.00 plus additional 1 year warranty $8.00 total $98.00 + tax.

Quality really pretty good fit and finish on the cast iron table, rubber sanding sleeves looked even and substantial. 

I chose the one above, one over the other one on the shelf because it was 3.5 amps vs 2.5 amps. so about a 1/3 HP motor. This one was more expensive and has less power:  http://www.menards.com/main/tools-hardware/power-tools/sanders/oscillating-spindle-sander-masterforce/p-1498343-c-10088.htm

Operation turned it on and it oscillated and ran smoothly, rather surprised I was. 

Nice on board storage for all the accessories.

Sanding efficiency? I donno yet because I'm still trying to find the right combination of Shop Vac , House Vac, adaptors and fittings to connect my Rigid Shop vac. My guess is that it will be fine. Maximum size drum is 3", smallest is 1/2" and each drum has a table insert for maximum dust collection efficiency. 

I can rig up something to make a test which I will report on later.
All in all I very satisfied for the $100 it cost.... assuming it "works" :laughing: bill


----------



## rrich

Initially I thought that it was a Ryobi. DUNNO...

Please let us know how it works in the long run.


----------



## woodnthings

*will do*

Who knows who make what anymore...? Only Knotscott!


----------



## woodnthings

*I feel better and worse now...*

http://www.harborfreight.com/oscillating-spindle-sander-95088.html

Harbor Freight has the identical same sander :thumbdown: for $130.00 :thumbdown:
I paid $90.00 :thumbsup: . Somehow I feel better with the Menards name attached.... probably makes no difference. :no: The sanding sleeves from HF will fit. :yes: I don't sand that many inside curves anyway. And mine are Metric so I hope it works... :blink: bill


----------



## woodnthings

*since I'm talking to myself here..*

I said "Self I like this thing!" :thumbsup:
It's smooth and I found it has 2 feed directions just like a router, into the rotation and with it. 
Feeding into the rotation was hard to control, and it wanted to dig in. Feeding with the rotation was much better, just a light pressure was all I needed. The piece is a French Curve I used when clay modeling for GM. A final hand sanding with a thin metal or plastic backer will give a perfectly smooth finish. 
All in all, for the money I'd highly recommend the unit. ...good thing since I ordered a bunch of sanding sleeves last night from Harbor Freight.  bill


----------



## thegrgyle

Bill,

I bought the Wilton Oscillating sander from menards 10 years ago, and I love it... The only thing that I didn't like was how the spindles would get full of residue very quickly and then I was turned on to this. I don't know if you have any of it, but it works pretty good. When it gets gunked up, a light pass with the sanding cleaner stick and you are good to go for a little while longer.

Thought I would throw that out there. I thought it was malarky, but don't know how I got along without it before.

Fabian


----------



## woodnthings

*no malarky!*

I've used them for years and they do work great. :thumbsup: Others may not be aware of them, so thanks for the tip. :yes: bill


----------



## cabinetman

In a jam, some brands of eraser will also work. Some thermoplastics will also work as an abrasive cleaner, like an old plastic handle to a screwdriver.












 







.


----------



## woodnthings

*crepe soled shoes?*



cabinetman said:


> In a jam, some brands of eraser will also work. Some thermoplastics will also work as an abrasive cleaner, like an old plastic handle to a screwdriver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Check these out...only $750....wtah het ckeh?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Red...8113486?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item1c1b5c3ace


----------



## cabinetman

woodnthings said:


> Check these out...only $750....wtah het ckeh?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Red...8113486?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item1c1b5c3ace


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:












 







.


----------



## thegrgyle

I have about 4 of those "vintage - rare" boots laying around here.... I never knew that they were so valuable! 

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## woodnthings

thegrgyle said:


> I have about 4 of those "vintage - rare" boots laying around here.... I never knew that they were so valuable!
> 
> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


I knew those boots would sidetrack this thread! :laughing: bill


----------



## sweensdv

At $179, I think that I would spring for an extra $20 and get the Ridgid version which everyone seems to like. I don't want to imply that the Menard's one isn't worth the money but I'd be more willing to go with an already proven unit then gamble on an unknown when there's only a $20 difference.


----------



## woodnthings

*Not $179.00*



sweensdv said:


> At $179, I think that I would spring for an extra $20 and get the Ridgid version which everyone seems to like. I don't want to imply that the Menard's one isn't worth the money but I'd be more willing to go with an already proven unit then gamble on an unknown when there's only a $20 difference.


Mine was $89.00 on sale. HF is $129.00. I donno where you saw $179.00 :blink: bill


----------



## WillemJM

I have that exact OSS, but with the Ryobi name on it, now discontinued.

Got it a number of years ago, don't use it much but works fine, dust collection is also real easy.


----------



## sweensdv

woodnthings said:


> Mine was $89.00 on sale. HF is $129.00. I donno where you saw $179.00 :blink: bill


Open up the second link in your original post. Isn't that the unit that you said you choose?:blink: Maybe I just misunderstood what you wrote.


----------



## woodnthings

*Yah, sorry*



sweensdv said:


> Open up the second link in your original post. Isn't that the unit that you said you choose?:blink: Maybe I just misunderstood what you wrote.


I can see how you would get confused. I guess the pictures would be the only way to tell which one I got. I'll fix it with an edit. Thanks, :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Bob Willing

woodnthings said:


> Who knows who make what anymore...? Only Knotscott!


 
You made an excellent choice about 4 years ago I paid $84.00 on sale and it has proven to be an excellent sander. I use mine to make gun racks and I have made at least 80 gun racks with 18 slots each. I have shaped many other items on it as well “it’s like a Timex” keeps on ticking. I also have made fixtures to sand at different angles and I do free forms as well.


----------



## Sleeper

So I’m thinking about buying a Spindle Sander and when I did a search I came to this thread. When I saw the photo I immediately thought it was the same Oscillating Spindle Sander that was on sale at HF.
http://www.harborfreight.com/garage-shop/stationary-sanders/oscillating-spindle-sander-95088.html
I wonder if it’s the same thing and if not is the HF worth while buying? Don't have a Menards around here


----------



## woodnthings

*It's the same!*

I saw it on sale for $89.00 somewhere.....on a HF page in a magazine. I'll try to dig it out from my memory bank. :blink: bill
that didn't take long..about 1 minute.
It's in Popular Woodworking P. 61. FEB 2012.
And American Woodworker, Feb/Mar 2012, P.36
Also in DEC/JAN 2011/2012 P. 68 Wood BH&G


And so is the 2 HP Dust Collector for $149.00
Also in Woodworker's Journal Dec 2011, P.59
And American Woodworker, Feb/Mar 2012, P.36


----------



## Sleeper

woodnthings said:


> I saw it on sale for $89.00 somewhere.....on a HF page in a magazine. I'll try to dig it out from my memory bank. :blink: bill
> that didn't take long..about 1 minute.
> It's in Popular Woodworking P. 61. FEB 2012.
> And American Woodworker, Feb/Mar 2012, P.36
> Also in DEC/JAN 2011/2012 P. 68 Wood BH&G
> 
> 
> And so is the 2 HP Dust Collector for $149.00
> Also in Woodworker's Journal Dec 2011, P.59
> Thanks Bill, I bought the American Woodworker today and used the coupon for a price adjustment on the DC. I just got back from HF and I was going to buy the Spindle Sander using the refund but then I decided to wait and see if it worked OK or if there were any problems. I ended up buying a dozen spring clamps for now, but I think the coupon is good for a while yet.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker

*spindle sander*

Hi,
We've used a few SS in our time; as patternmakers/prototype designer and builders we were often called to produce, from scratch, wooden (mostly) industrial products.
We mention this, because, aside from Briggeport's VMM, and common woodworking machinery, the spindle sander was always near the top of necessities for our shop.
We started with a *great *older Boice Crane, to the "state of the art" State (Freeman Supply), lost in storage, to our current Grizzly 1017, which is great! 
While the smaller sanders are great for most users, we need a tilting table spindle sander.
We realize it's 7.6 x the price, but for those of you that need the extra capacity, longer spindles, and tilting capabilities, then this one's for you!
Thank You,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## Bob Willing

vinnypatternmaker said:


> Hi,
> We've used a few SS in our time; as patternmakers/prototype designer and builders we were often called to produce, from scratch, wooden (mostly) industrial products.
> We mention this, because, aside from Briggeport's VMM, and common woodworking machinery, the spindle sander was always near the top of necessities for our shop.
> We started with a *great *older Boice Crane, to the "state of the art" State (Freeman Supply), lost in storage, to our current Grizzly 1017, which is great!
> While the smaller sanders a great for most users, we need a tilting table spindle sander.
> We realize it's 7.6 x the price, but for those of you that need the extra capacity, longer spindles, and tilting capabilities, then this one's for you!
> Thank You,
> Marena and Vinny


I have been using my Menards OS since 2007 and I use it on a production basis to sand gun rack slots and fishing rod racks after I make holes with a forstner bit. I sand on average 300 slots per year. For angled slots I made an incline plane (wedge) to duplicate the angle I need. This is truly a great sander and I do not know what I would do with out this sander. :thumbsup:The only down side is watch out because it will sand you knuckles very quickly. I will post some pictures later. BY the way I only paid $84.00 on sale back in 2007. Before I started to use the sander I use my DP as a sander, what a pain.


----------



## Tony3302

I'm having trouble understanding the assembly of the sander. The directions are not clear and I feel as though I have an extra part that shouldn't be included. There is a washer with find on one side that has notches cut out of the sides. No picture on the instructions shows that. Does anyone know what it may be?

This is for the performax spindle sander


----------



## Steve Neul

Tony3302 said:


> I'm having trouble understanding the assembly of the sander. The directions are not clear and I feel as though I have an extra part that shouldn't be included. There is a washer with find on one side that has notches cut out of the sides. No picture on the instructions shows that. Does anyone know what it may be?
> 
> This is for the performax spindle sander


Can you post some pictures?


----------



## Bob Willing

Tony3302 said:


> I'm having trouble understanding the assembly of the sander. The directions are not clear and I feel as though I have an extra part that shouldn't be included. There is a washer with find on one side that has notches cut out of the sides. No picture on the instructions shows that. Does anyone know what it may be?
> 
> This is for the performax spindle sander



Notches up facing the sanding surface, this slings the dust out of the sander. I posted here sometime ago that I bought one (Menadrs) 2007. I also bought one of the original Ridgid (silver color) ones from someone who passed away and made the mistake of selling my Menards one. Within 6 months the Ridgid one smoked and burnt up. I went back and bought another one from Menards.


----------



## Oakwerks

I think these things, regardless of name, are all pretty much the same machine....
Mine is a 5 year old HF and works great... Good dust port ...
Just buy the cheapest one ....


----------



## woodnthings

*OP needs help with the spindle*



Tony3302 said:


> I'm having trouble understanding the assembly of the sander. The directions are not clear and I feel as though I have an extra part that shouldn't be included. There is a washer with find on one side that has notches cut out of the sides. No picture on the instructions shows that. Does anyone know what it may be?
> *
> This is for the performax spindle sander*


He has one already, not buying one. This is mine:










The spindle consists of a rubber sleeve and top and bottom washers which gets squeezed together and expands when you tighten the nut on top. I know nothing about a serrated washer, since mine did not have one. You will need to use different diameters of washers depending in the size of the sleeve on the top under the nut.


----------

